# Applying texqture



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

In my area a lot of house get stomped on just the ceilings. Right now I role the mud on then stomp. Is there a better (faster) way than rolling it on? Can you use a grace sprayer for this? Thanks


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

You could use a big airless, or something like AST kodiak would be low maintenance. If you go to 4:28 you can see a contractor who uses one for a stomp. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4k-aclIxUw


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks mudslinger.... I know a lot of people on here prolly do not stomp texture much if at all. But those that do stomp, what's your process? Just lookin for input and ideas. Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> thanks mudslinger.... I know a lot of people on here prolly do not stomp texture much if at all. But those that do stomp, what's your process? Just lookin for input and ideas. Thanks


I hate to admit that I still have G/Cs still stuck in the 70s. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SS-C2e-9HE


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

lrees said:


> thanks mudslinger.... I know a lot of people on here prolly do not stomp texture much if at all. But those that do stomp, what's your process? Just lookin for input and ideas. Thanks


I spray it up with my texture truck, but don't do it much around here.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

When we stomp/ brush texture we use the double headed brushes, with mud in a big tub. We put them on long handled pole and knock it down with a large squeegee on a pole. Can go pretty good with a few guys putting in on and one guy knocking down.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Stomp texgture? Ick! Sell them on something else. Stomp texgture is so early seventies!


----------

